# Skeeter Pee Fermentation. Help!



## Mschooley53 (Jan 20, 2017)

I racked my Skeeter Pee to my secondary and let it sit about 3 days in there with an airlock. I checked the SG today and I'm around .993 which is below what the directions call dry. 

I still have a bubble in my airlock every 15 or so seconds. My question is can I rack it to another carboy and add KMeta and Sorbate to stabilize it or do I need to wait for no airlock activity?


----------



## AkTom (Jan 20, 2017)

I would think that is co2 coming out.


----------



## Mschooley53 (Jan 20, 2017)

So I racked it to another carboy, added the KMeta, Sorbate and Sparkolloid and degassed. When I added the airlock I still had foam from when I degassed, is there any issue with this? I assumed the CO2 would dissipate


----------



## Arne (Jan 21, 2017)

If you get it warm (in the mid 70's or a bit warmer) it should degas on its own. You most likely have not gotten the co2 all out. It can take a while, but if you warm it up a little it helps the gas get out. When most of the gas gets out, it should fall clear by itself. Sometimes it clears and it still has some gas in it. Then you might have to degas it again, usually racking it can get rid of most of it. The easiest way to do most of this is just give it some time. Hard to do when you are starting out, but time cures a lot of winemaking woes. Anyway, think you will be just fine. Goes back to Tom's 3 P's of winemaking Patience, patience patience. "But I want to drink it now."  Arne.


----------



## Mschooley53 (Jan 21, 2017)

Arne said:


> If you get it warm (in the mid 70's or a bit warmer) it should degas on its own. You most likely have not gotten the co2 all out. It can take a while, but if you warm it up a little it helps the gas get out. When most of the gas gets out, it should fall clear by itself. Sometimes it clears and it still has some gas in it. Then you might have to degas it again, usually racking it can get rid of most of it. The easiest way to do most of this is just give it some time. Hard to do when you are starting out, but time cures a lot of winemaking woes. Anyway, think you will be just fine. Goes back to Tom's 3 P's of winemaking Patience, patience patience. "But I want to drink it now."  Arne.



Thanks Arne! I checked today, 24 hours after adding Sparkolloid and it's starting to clear. If I do want to degas some more, can I do this once I rack and backsweeten? I alreaded added KMeta and Sorbate when I added Sparkolloid.


----------



## Arne (Jan 22, 2017)

As long as it still has gas in it, you can degas it. Let it sit and it will degas on its own, rack it and that helps it degas, stir it and that will help also, drink it and you have a sparkling s.p. It is all good. Arne.


----------

